

Taking the LOL out of the GOP - ams1
http://weblog.muledesign.com/2010/05/taking_the_lol_out_of_the_gop.php

======
camccann
I disagree--we should instead continue what appears to be the current trend,
namely, putting 4chan in charge of the national political discourse. This
seems likely to substantially increase the amount of honesty, intelligence,
and common sense involved in the whole process.

 _This message paid for by Friends of Longcat._

~~~
m-photonic
Some Republican thinkers share your sentiment.

[http://biggovernment.com/mholt/2010/03/07/internet-sets-
the-...](http://biggovernment.com/mholt/2010/03/07/internet-sets-the-stage-
for-gop-rebirth/)

------
barnaby
That part showing the submission was hilarious: "The government should never
give you up, never let you down, never run around and desert you. Never make
you cry, never say goodbye, never tell a lie and hurt you" I would upvote that
on a gov 2.0 website.

~~~
jacquesm
I feel slightly rickrolled.

------
nl
The whole site has been trolled to hell now. There was one "idea" that was
something like "This is more fun that 4chan".

It's also failing pretty often. I'm sure the GOP will calim that is a sign of
success: "x million visitors in the first 12 hours"

It's sad that sometimes I can't work out if it is trolling or serious. Eg:
[http://www.americaspeakingout.com/questions/4441/first-
ensur...](http://www.americaspeakingout.com/questions/4441/first-ensure-
members-of-t)

~~~
puredemo
The comments on that were pretty epic. ;)

------
JacobAldridge
Those submissions really need to take into account the economic credentials of
Reagan Republicans. Which would mean having MONKEY DAY in March, not December,
to provide a necessary retail boost.

------
lurkinggrue
I rather like this bit of Dadaism:
[http://www.americaspeakingout.com/questions/3702/why-the-
hec...](http://www.americaspeakingout.com/questions/3702/why-the-heck-does-
dems-really-been-when-even-as-they-go-to-as-if-we-try-to-look-for-that-detail-
when-they-spend-us-so-we)

